# Japanese Dutch Hybrid Planted Aquarium



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Update of my 55 gallon. Watch in HD 720 or 1080!


----------



## Black Hills Tj (Jul 19, 2008)

Great work Dave!


----------



## aquarium hippy (Feb 7, 2013)

Very Nice Im jealous


----------



## Jahn (Apr 26, 2013)

gorgeous tank! i love the really vibrant reds!


----------



## Zorfox (Jun 24, 2012)

Very nice! I like how you were able to integrate the number of plants you have without it appearing "jumbled". Those are very healthy plants. 

btw nice videography. It's refreshing to see the use of a tripod :red_mouth.


----------



## binbin9 (Jan 31, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## NCSteve (Dec 17, 2012)

Very, very nice!


----------



## sjb1987 (Feb 23, 2012)

Nice!! Your fish are beggers though haha


----------



## stevenjohn21 (May 23, 2012)

Very nice tank , a lot of hard work has gone in to that I bet . How old are your rainbows ? They are huge !


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

Can we call it "Dutchagumi"? 

Amazing tank. Details please?


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

Good health overall for livestock and plants. Not an easy tank to scape, I think 55 gals are among the most difficult.


----------



## BHolmes (Aug 23, 2012)

Did you remove the video?


----------



## HybridHerp (May 24, 2012)

VJM said:


> Can we call it "Dutchagumi"?
> 
> Amazing tank. Details please?


I like this term. My goal for my tanks as well, more or less


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Wow, thanks for the kind words everyone. Means a lot considering some of you are scientists and professionals! Thank you! Yeah I had to remove it because my soundtrack wasn't actually royalty free music. I made a new intro, I will upload the new video ASAP. Thanks again ya'll!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

BHolmes said:


> Did you remove the video?


I put another version up!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

VJM said:


> Can we call it "Dutchagumi"?
> 
> Amazing tank. Details please?


Haha, Genius! I love it. WE need to start a trend and copyright the name.


----------



## JerSaint (Oct 22, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## VJM (Feb 9, 2013)

The labeling part of the video is so helpful. Thank you for that! I am super newbie, and it can be a struggle just to figure out what plants everyone is discussing. 

What is your water flow situation? I feel like that is a major piece of the puzzle in great tanks like this.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

VJM said:


> The labeling part of the video is so helpful. Thank you for that! I am super newbie, and it can be a struggle just to figure out what plants everyone is discussing.
> 
> What is your water flow situation? I feel like that is a major piece of the puzzle in great tanks like this.


 Thank you. The water flow is 685 GPH. Which isn't super high, but it is over 10x the volume of the tank-55gallons. I did have it higher with more powerheads because my filter was running low. I got a new impeller for my filter and it runs like new so I took out the other powerheads, no need to run them. I believe in higher GPH coming from the filter than actual water movement. High movement from powerheads is not as beneficial or effecient as high water flow from the filter. I have less algae with higher filter flow.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

VJM said:


> Can we call it "Dutchagumi"?
> 
> Amazing tank. Details please?


 Running fluval 304 canister filter. ahsupply.com 3x 54 watt T5HO lights. 5lb pressurized Co2-aquatek of california regulator. Cal-Aqua Labs drop checker. DIY root tabs-Osmocote Plus plant food. Exhausted eco-complete. Seachem Aquavitro liquid ferts. Real secret is the Aquavitro Envy bottle and the DIY root tabs. Koralia wavemaker 425GPH. Eheim Jager heater-200watt. 100% RO water with Potassium bicarbonate to buffer the water. Running the Co2 at 25-30ppm. Lights are on for only 8 hours a day. 10 gallon tank and quiet one pump for water changes. I cannot put water into the canopy of my tank so I fill the 10 gallon tank and pump it up into the tank with hosing. Custom knotty Alder wood canopy and stand. Super fancy that my friend built for me. Painted the sides and back of the tank with matte black spray paint. DIY frame for the lighting and a DIY hanging kit for the lights to raise them out of the way when working. My youtube channel: Type ADU Aquascaping into the search!


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Beautiful tank Dave. Awesome job and TY for taking the time to label the plants in the video!


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

plantbrain said:


> Good health overall for livestock and plants. Not an easy tank to scape, I think 55 gals are among the most difficult.


 Wow thanks Tom! Means a lot coming from a madman scientist! haha. It was a challenge to scape. It took forever to become satisfied with the shape and feel of the scape.


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

Aquavitro Envy is that good huh?


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

hisxlency said:


> Aquavitro Envy is that good huh?


 Oh yeah. Micros are bound to amino acids. Has essential rare, as in rarely used, vitamins fatty acids etc... I noticed a huge difference with slow release organic micros. Poly coated slow release root tabs are fantastic as well.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Zorfox said:


> Very nice! I like how you were able to integrate the number of plants you have without it appearing "jumbled". Those are very healthy plants.
> 
> btw nice videography. It's refreshing to see the use of a tripod :red_mouth.


 Thanks a million! I was always worried about having the collectoritis jumbled look. I do have collectoritis, but with good observation and continued uprooting you can get it to look more balanced. It took forever for me to become satisfied with the scape. I didn't acheive good balance and satisfaction until recently. Which is about 5 months since I did the scape. Constantly moving things around.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

sjb1987 said:


> Nice!! Your fish are beggers though haha


 Thanks man, yeah they are obese. Check out the ammania sp bonsai you sent! It is looking super good!


----------



## hisxlency (Jan 26, 2013)

Forgot to ask, I see there are several versions of the product. Is this the one you have?

ASM7631 Aquavitro


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

hisxlency said:


> Forgot to ask, I see there are several versions of the product. Is this the one you have?
> 
> ASM7631 Aquavitro


 I don't know. That text you wrote doesn't produce any pictures on Google. Sends me to some Amazon links. It isn't supposed to be or sold online only in LFS. The Aquavitro plant line is new so I am not sure how many labels they have produced. I know it is the current labeling and product. White bottle with green lettering.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

hisxlency said:


> Forgot to ask, I see there are several versions of the product. Is this the one you have?
> 
> ASM7631 Aquavitro


 I show the Aquavitro line in my video intro. It is in the video I posted here.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

hisxlency said:


> Forgot to ask, I see there are several versions of the product. Is this the one you have?
> 
> ASM7631 Aquavitro


For me, and I know people will think I am blaspheming, but Eco-complete- not for nutrients but just for good substrate with Osmocote Plus DIY root tabs and Aquavitro here and there. I don't do tons of liquid dosing, have all worked better in combination together than dry ferts or ADA Aquasoil. Slow release poly coated ferts and chelated ferts for me work better and are waay easier to manage than aquasoil or any soil.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

hisxlency said:


> Forgot to ask, I see there are several versions of the product. Is this the one you have?
> 
> ASM7631 Aquavitro


And I do only bi-weekly 20% water changes. Ruffly 10 gallons relative to my tank. I have steered from EI method, for various reasons-wasn't a good fit for me. And I am still not sold on nutrients coming from organics breaking down like in soil or aquasoil. I know that is more natural, but it is so nice to have not really have high organic levels in your tank and use technology.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

stevenjohn21 said:


> Very nice tank , a lot of hard work has gone in to that I bet . How old are your rainbows ? They are huge !


 I guess I have had my rainbows for 3 years now. They both got way bigger than the others and all the others ended up getting to aggressive or died. So I was left with these two guys and they get along.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

EngineChauffer said:


> Beautiful tank Dave. Awesome job and TY for taking the time to label the plants in the video!


Thank you so much for the kind words! I am actually going to upload an update of the tank today! I am also going to do a build journal for a DIY hanging kit for Finnex Ray fixtures.


----------



## EngineChauffer (Apr 3, 2013)

Looking forward to it for sure


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

EngineChauffer said:


> Looking forward to it for sure


I will probably wait a few days. had to crop my limnophila down. Not looking as good as it can.


----------



## DaveFish (Oct 7, 2011)

Here is a short update of the Iwagumi Dutch Hybrid and the Dragonstone scape. Remember to always watch in HD!!


----------

